# Meldung erstellen in WinCC-Flexible.



## Tigerkroete (26 Juli 2006)

Morgen Leute.
Ich habe gerade versucht das erste mal eine Meldung zu erstellen, jedoch gibt es da noch Probleme und mit der Hilfefunktion komme ich nicht weiter.
Ich habe in meinem SPS-Programm einige Merker, die eine Meldung auslösen sollen. Ich bin also im Projektfenster von WinCC-Flexible auf Bitmeldungen gegangen, habe die Meldeklasse "Warnungen" gewählt, meinen Meldetext eingefügt und als Triggervariable den passenden Merker aus der SPS genommen (ich vermute hier liegt mein Fehler). Unter Bitnummer habe ich komischerweise nur die "0" zur Verfügung. Will ich das ganze transferieren kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Die Trigger-Variable ist in Bitmeldung "Bitmeldung 2" nicht gültig"

Bin halt Anfänger und wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Tigerkroete


----------



## nico (26 Juli 2006)

Bin zwar auch Anfänger, aber habe schon mal eine Meldung zu erzeugen hinbekommen. 
Versuche für deine Variable für die Meldung den Typ Word einzugeben. Mit Bit oder Byte  als Datentyp hat es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert. Bei der Vergabe des richtigen Bits musst du dann beachten, dass das höherwertige Byte links steht.

15..............0
MB1...|...MB2
      ......MW1

Weiß auch nicht ob das so die richtige Methode ist, aber bei mir hat es so funktioniert.


----------



## Werner54 (26 Juli 2006)

*Merkerwörter immer gerade Zahlen*

Hallo,
Merkerwörter mit ungeraden Zahlen funktionieren zwar, es ist aber für spätere Änderungen unkomfortabel.


----------



## Tigerkroete (26 Juli 2006)

Ist es denn ansich grundsätzlich richtig, was ich da versucht habe?


----------



## nico (26 Juli 2006)

Ja, aber verwende ein Merkerwort als Variable. Ich habe es auch über Bit und Byte versucht, aber es funktionierte wie gesagt nicht. Ich habe als Meldeklasse Störungen verwendet. Ansonsten schau die mal Getting Started für Einsteiger in der Hilfe an. Dort ist auch erklärt wie man Meldungen projektiert.


----------



## Tigerkroete (27 Juli 2006)

O.K. hatte es bereits durchgelesen, aber jetzt erst richtig kapiert, dass man bei Bitmeldungen tatasächlich eine Variable z.B. vom Typ WORD anlegen muss. Vielen Dank.
Aber jetzt habe ich dadurch noch eine Frage:
Wenn jetzt eine Meldung kommen soll, die z.B. am Bit3 abgefragt wird, könnte ich ja die Zahl 4 in meine Variable laden. Doch ich denke, dass es so bestimmt nicht gemacht wird, da ich ein Problem bekäme, wenn zwei Meldungen gleichzeitig kämen.
Also muss ich doch bestimmt das jeweilige Bit direkt setzen?
Wird das so gemacht?: 

S     DB1.DBX    0.0

Oder verfährt man da anders bei Meldungen?

Vielen Dank,
Tigerkroete


----------



## nico (27 Juli 2006)

Du musst für jede Meldung jeweils ein eigenes Bit setzen. Wenn mehrere Meldungen gleichzeitig auftreten werden diese ja in deinem projektierten Meldungsfenster gespeichert, so dass du sie nachher einzeln quittieren kannst.

Du kannst das Bit über den Setz-Befehl setzen oder auch logisch verknüpfen.

U E 0.0
U E 0.1
= DB1.DBX 0.0


----------



## Tigerkroete (27 Juli 2006)

Hab vielen Dank.


----------



## knabi (28 Juli 2006)

Du kannst aber auch z.B. ein Merkerwort als Variable für die Meldungen deklarieren, z.B. MW 40.
Dann kannst Du zur Erzeugung einer Meldung einfach auf die Merker zugreifen, z.B.

U E 0.1
=M 40.0

Schon ist Bit 8 der Meldevariable zugeordnet 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tigerkroete (31 Juli 2006)

Hallo Holger, vielen Dank.


----------

